# Scanner is not recoglized by hotplug [solved]

## GaugeTheory

I'm installing my artec e+48u but I've a trouble.

I've followed this wiki, with these outputs & configurations:

lsusb

```
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 03f0:4004 Hewlett-Packard 

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 05d8:4003 Ultima Electronics Corp. Artec E+ 48U

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

sane-find-scanner -q

```
found USB scanner (vendor=0x05d8, product=0x4003, chip=GT-6816) at libusb:002:003
```

 scanimage -L

```
device `artec_eplus48u:libusb:002:003' is a Artec E+ 48U USB flatbed scanner
```

Now the problem: hotplug doesn't recognize the scanner: 

```
> /etc/init.d/hotplug restart

 * Stopping input hotplugging ...                                                               [ ok ]

 * Stopping isapnp hotplugging ...                                                              [ ok ]

 * Stopping pci hotplugging ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Stopping pnp hotplugging ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Stopping usb hotplugging ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Starting input hotplugging ...                                                               [ ok ]

 * Starting isapnp hotplugging ...                                                              [ ok ]

 * Starting pci hotplugging ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Starting pnp hotplugging ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Starting usb hotplugging ...

chown: cannot access `/proc/bus/usb/002/002': No such file or directory

chmod: cannot access `/proc/bus/usb/002/002': No such file or directory                         [ ok ] 
```

In fact, if I try to run xsane, I see an error message: 

```
Failed to open device `artec_eplus48u:libusb:002:003': Invalid argument.
```

There's a similar problem which affects only coldplug, and can be solved modifying a linein /etc/hotplug/usb.rc: 

```
 devbus=$( ( echo -n 000 ; cat $devlink/../../devnum ) | grep -o ...\$ )
```

 but I can't find this line!!

----------

## yabbadabbadont

This might be helpful:  http://www.buzzard.me.uk/jonathan/scanners-usb.html

It says that it has only alpha support.

EDIT: but the page listed is old and the link mentioned in the entry for your scanner is no longer valid.  Time for some google searches I fear.

----------

## GaugeTheory

I don't understand: the link to angelfire page seems to be empty, apart for some links...  :Shocked: 

I think that hotplug tries to find the scanner at bus 002 device 002, while the scanner is at bus 002 device 003, but I'm not sure...

----------

## GaugeTheory

up

----------

## GaugeTheory

I read these lines in /etc/sane.d/artec_eplus48u.conf: 

```
# Path to the firmware file

# This file comes with the Windows driver

# The scanner won't work without it

#

option artecFirmwareFile /etc/sane.d/Artec48.usb
```

but the file doesn't exist: in /etc/sane.d there are not .usb files! What can I do?

----------

## GaugeTheory

up

----------

## yabbadabbadont

The text you posted states that the required firmware file comes with the Windows driver.

If you have Windows installed and working with the scanner, see if you can find that file.

If you don't have Windows, see if the file exists anywhere on the Windows driver disk that most likely was included with the scanner.

If you don't have the driver disk, time to resort to Google again.

----------

## GaugeTheory

it works!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Thank you

----------

